# 12 Days of Hedgiemas (pic-heavy)



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

On the first day of Christmas, my true love gave to me...
A hedgie in a stocking!









On the second day of Christmas, my true love gave to me...
Two carriers...









And a hedgie in a stocking!









On the third day of Christmas, my true love gave to me...
Three spinning wheels...









Two carriers, and a hedgie in a stocking!









On the fourth day of Christmas, my true love gave to me...
Four running paws (back to bed, that is!)...









Three spinning wheels, two carriers, and a hedgie in a stocking!









On the fifth day of Christmas, my true love gave to me...
Five toasty heaters...









Four running paws, three spinning wheels, two carriers, and a hedgie in a stocking!









On the sixth day of Christmas, my true love gave to me...
Six blankies a-snuggling...









Five toasty heaters, four running paws, three spinning wheels, two carriers, and a hedgie in a stocking!









On the seventh day of Christmas, my true love gave to me...
Seven meatballs a-steaming...









Six blankies a-snuggling, five toasty heaters, four running paws, three spinning wheels, two carriers, and a hedgie in a stocking!









On the eighth day of Christmas, my true love gave to me...
Eight toys a-hiding (treats!)...









Seven meatballs a-steaming, six blankies a-snuggling, five toasty heaters, four running paws, three spinning wheels, two carriers, and a hedgie in a stocking!









On the ninth day of Christmas, my true love gave to me...
Nine jars of baby food...









Eight toys a-hiding, seven meatballs a-steaming, six blankies a-snuggling, five toasty heaters, four running paws, three spinning wheels, two carriers, and a hedgie in a stocking!









On the tenth day of Christmas, my true love gave to me...
Ten quills a-poking...









Nine jars of baby food, eight toys a-hiding, seven meatballs a-steaming, six blankies a-snuggling, five toasty heaters, four running paws, three spinning wheels, two carriers, and a hedgie in a stocking!









On the eleventh day of Christmas, my true love gave to me...
Eleven crickets hopping...









Ten quills a-poking, nine jars of baby food, eight toys a-hiding, seven meatballs a-steaming, six blankies a-snuggling, five toasty heaters, four running paws, three spinning wheels, two carriers, and a hedgie...kind of in a stocking?









On the twelfth day of Christmas, my true love gave to me...
Twelve mealies wiggling...









*deep breath* ...Eleven crickets hopping, ten quills a-poking, nine jars of baby food, eight toys a-hiding, seven meatballs a-steaming, six blankies a-snuggling, five toasty heaters, four running paws, three spinning wheels, two carriers, and a hedgie in a - Lily, where are you going?









Merry Christmas from me and Lily, HHC!  And in case you were wondering what happened for the very last picture...









No more wiggling mealies. :lol:


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

This just made me snort my coffee everywhere! VERY nice work!!!!


----------



## nualasmom (Nov 13, 2011)

That was AWESOME!!! super cute!!!! Thanks for sharing! 

BTW...where did you get that cool carry bag that says "hedgie on board"? it's cute!


----------



## ericarad (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh my goodness, I love this!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So nice of you to take the time to do this and share it with us!  So creative,love it!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hehe, thanks guys!  I had so much fun doing it, though I don't think Lily feels the same. :lol: Still, she cooperated a lot better than I thought she was going to!



Colleen Regan said:


> BTW...where did you get that cool carry bag that says "hedgie on board"? it's cute!


I ordered it from Nancy, back when she was still doing lots of hedgie sewing.


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

So cute!! I love how in a couple of pics, she looks like she's trying to decide between the meatballs and mealies


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Soooo cuuuuuuute!!! 
Love that carry bag!


----------



## trixie557 (Sep 12, 2011)

Awww!!! So much cute!  I as well love that bag lol


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That is so cute and such a spoiled Lily.  

I love that carry bag too. I made so many of them for people and don't have one myself. :lol:


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

This is seriously one of the most adorable things I've ever seen on HHC! Thank you so much for your creativity and hard work. And thanks to Lily for being so cooperative and so dang cute! I love that she's nomming the mealies in the last picture.


----------



## OwlCity19 (Mar 23, 2011)

I love it! Very cute! I love stuff like that!


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Totally awesome!!

Just what I needed to see today as I am stuck at home in bed with the flu!



and a hedgehog in a stocking...


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

That is so cute!!! MUCH better than the original song


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Well nobody loves pictures of Missy Lily more than me. This series is so creative, adorable and, of course, centered on the gorgeous Miss Lily! I think the way she moves out of the stocking a little bit in each picture is precious!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

I love it! Thank you for posting, made my day that much happier.  
I am impressed Lily stayed in the stocking as long as she did :lol:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Glad everyone likes it!  I got the idea on Monday, but didn't have the crickets, so I started thinking of what else to use for each line. I couldn't wait to start setting things up on Tuesday night, I had to force myself to wait until 9 so that Lily wouldn't be too upset with me. :lol: Also, I've had the song stuck in my head since Monday too. :roll: :lol:


----------

